# Frontier Medical College, Abbottabad.



## Fragiledreams (Oct 30, 2008)

Ive been admitted to Frontier Medical College, Abbottabad.
This college is definitely recognized and very well established and has produced many successful batches over the years.
Many graduates have passed USMLE/PLAB tests and are working abroad. 

Website: www.fmc.edu.pk

Feel free to ask any question/query regarding the college.

Tc.

I'm posting the pics of the campus.. 
i hope it'll help 

Adios!!

More of them..


----------



## solitude (Aug 23, 2009)

hello
i really need help regarding to this college..i have already applied to it,but one of my friend says that the hostels and the teaching hospitals are not very good..is that correct?


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Thank you for posting those pictures Fragiledreams! #happy

It's good to see that a Frontier Medical College thread has finally popped up on here.

Can we get some more information about the living arrangements at the college? What is the state of the hostels? Do lots of students live in the hostels? Could you please post some pics of the hostel and other places inside the college so other potential applicants can see more of the facilities?

Thank you!


----------



## umso (Mar 27, 2011)

What is the MCAT cutoff for 2010?


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

umso said:


> What is the MCAT cutoff for 2010?


It depends on result of that year.


----------



## umso (Mar 27, 2011)

Is it true that you cannot apply to med school in Pakistan if you have been out of High School for two years, even if you were going to college?


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

umso said:


> Is it true that you cannot apply to med school in Pakistan if you have been out of High School for two years, even if you were going to college?


my friend from canada got adm in medical college in pakistan after completing bachelor degree from college.


----------



## Hopefulmedic (Oct 29, 2010)

What's the social life like? Do you have a lot of extra curricular activities or is it very sort of traditional?
Also how do they teach you (Lecture based or problem based learning)? How good are the anatomy facilities (Do you get full body cadavers?) And erm when does clinical exposure start?
Thank you!


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

Hopefulmedic said:


> What's the social life like? Do you have a lot of extra curricular activities or is it very sort of traditional?
> Also how do they teach you (Lecture based or problem based learning)? How good are the anatomy facilities (Do you get full body cadavers?) And erm when does clinical exposure start?
> Thank you!


1.social life is just ok...
2.not much curricular activities...but does exists
3.pbl system is just introduced but it is not implemented properly.
4.anatomy department is under rebuilding phase as many seniors teachers of anatomy left just recently.dead bodies are not avaliable
5.clinical exposure starts in third year.


----------



## Hopefulmedic (Oct 29, 2010)

shanikhan said:


> 1.social life is just ok...
> 2.not much curricular activities...but does exists
> 3.pbl system is just introduced but it is not implemented properly.
> 4.anatomy department is under rebuilding phase as many seniors teachers of anatomy left just recently.dead bodies are not avaliable
> 5.clinical exposure starts in third year.


Thank you!


----------



## Dea khan (Nov 29, 2011)

Is fr0ntier medical and dental c0llege a private medical c0llege?


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

Dea khan said:


> Is fr0ntier medical and dental c0llege a private medical c0llege?


Yes it is a private medical college


----------

